# DIY Observation Hive



## PAHunter62

*Re: My DIY Observation Hive*

Nice Job. You put it together last year ... Did they successfully raise a queen? Having a more proper beespace with the flush mount glass, have they made any burr comb on it?

Are you finding it difficult to inspect the hive/protect the glass? That seems the biggest drawback to your approach with the glass. A hinged door woluld be easier to avoid accidental glass breakage. I do like the simplicity of it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jarodmorrison

*Re: My DIY Observation Hive*

Yes, they raised a queen and are doing great. There are a couple of spots that are about the size of a quarter that have some burr on the glass, but i can live with that, I plan on having to take it outside ever 3 or 4 years and clean burr comb.


----------



## BTKS

*Re: My DIY Observation Hive*

Considering making an OH. Thanks for posting this one. It looks simple and relatively inexpensive. You did a nice job on the construction and installation. I really like the flex tubing for some movement and the segregated feeder. Simple, usefull ideas.
BTKS


----------



## NewJoe

*Re: My DIY Observation Hive*

I have a couple of questions. IS it made of glass or plexiglass? During the winter, because of the heat inside the house, do the bees think it's warm enough to fly and fly out on cold days?


----------

